# The American airshow, Duxford, May 2016.



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

Karl and I met-up at the usual campsite at Fowlmere on Saturday, attending the second day of the show on Sunday.
Although the weather stayed dry, with a nice sunny day on Saturday, when we could watch aircraft overhead the campsite, it was dull and misty on Sunday morning when we arrived on the airfield, with a cold wind blowing from the north.
This eventually lifted soon after the start of the flying, but photography was a little tricky in the morning, and during the first part of the show, due to the lighting, and I had some focusing problems at times.
The show should have been opened by the Eurofighter Typhoon, but the cloud base was so low, that this was moved to a later slot, in order to take advantage of the visibility afforded by the increased altitude, and the Great War Display Team opened the show, with a Fokker Dr1, and two, 7/8th scale SE5A replicas.
I'll start off with some shots of part of the line-up on the static and flight line display, and add the flying sequences later, and no doubt Karl with add his pics, the first with his Nikon DSLR, as we proceed.
The new CAA regulations, following the accident with the Hunter at Shoreham last year, were evident, with the display axis being much further from the crowd line, and some displays being slightly more 'subdued' than normal, and this will be noticeable when I post the flying shots.

*PIC 1*. The former Luftwaffe Bronco target tug.
*PIC 2*. This Huey displayed alongside a 'Loach' from the same display team.
*PIC 3.* Resident TF-51.
*PIC 4.* The P-51D from the Norwegian Historic Flight, in its relatively new 112 Sqn colour scheme.
*PIC 5*. Resident P-40C in beautiful, polished aluminium.
*PIC 6.* Ryan, again in shiny bare metal.
*PIC 7.* Fokker Dr.1 in the mist.
*PIC 8*. One of the two SE5A replicas.
*PIC 9.* A new colour scheme for this Buchon, previously in the colours it wore for the BoB movie.
*PIC 10.* This Osprey, from Wattisham, was on static display only, but we were lucky enough to see it fire up and depart after the end of the show,


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2016)

Nice ones Terry despite the overcast. I've never liked the Buchon on Luftwaffe colors, it ain't right. I would have no problems seeing it in Spanish colors and calling it what it is, it's still a historical aircraft....maybe it's just me


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

It looked better in its 'BoB' movie colour scheme, and those with just the lower cowling panel in yellow don't look too bad, but the new scheme and yellow nose makes it look bigger and flatter at the front.
It looks fine in the air though, and at certain angles looks like a 'real' 109.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)

Great images Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

Thanks my friend - more to come tomorrow. 
I have to go out to celebrate a friend's 50th Birthday tonight, s won't get a chance to sort and re-size more pics until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)

My best wishes to your friend there.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

Just about to go to the pub to meet up, so I'll pass on your best wishes.
I might have a thick head in the morning ....................


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)

Have fun there.


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2016)

Nice shots Terry, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I might have a thick head in the morning ....................



And how is that different than any other day? 

Looking forward to more pics guys.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2016)

Nice start Terry.

I will add pics when i have time though i didnt do very well in my first outing with the nikon.

I tried experimenting with different settings for ground shots and flying shots but forgot to change back the settings so a lot of my flying shots were blurred or out of focus.

I still got the odd decent shot though and its all part of my education with DSLR photography


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2016)

Here's 3 of mine i had posted on Facebook earlier when i was editing my pictures


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2016)

Good stuff fellas. Like the others I am looking forward to more.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

Thanks chaps, and thanks for the first additions Karl.
That focus problem wasn't just your fault Karl, the lighting for ground to air stuff was tricky, especially for the first hour or so of the flying, and with the aircraft further away, the cameras were struggling to distinguish between the flat, dull sky and the subject in the murk - I have quite a few shots which are less than perfect because of it.
As mentioned earlier, the display axis was a lot further out, and although I haven't yet seen the new CAA rules, I'm guessing the axis has been moved out by at least 200 meters, enough to make a difference, even with a 300mm lens.This is noticeable when I compare some of the shots from the weekend, with previous displays, and more so with the subject on the outside of the circuit, where even the B-17 'Sally B' looks small, and nowhere near as clear compared to past shows.
But on with the show, and a selection of 'The Great War Display Team', who opened the show with a dogfight with the Fokker DR1 and the two replica SE5's.
Being small, these were particularly difficult to capture against the grey sky background and dull light, and their display was separated into sections for each part of the crowd line, with action over each runway threshold, and the center point. 
They put on a good display in poor conditions, with a stiff crosswind too, the DR1 'attacking' the American SE5, and then being attacked in turn by the RFC example. It was interesting to see the manouverability and tight, but slow, turning circles of these biplanes, and the DR1 really demonstrated its remarkable climbing ability, particularly on take off.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Andy and Wojtek.

Continuing the theme honouring the American presence in East Anglia during WW2, and marking the re-opening of the recently refurbished American Museum, resident B-17G "Sally B" returned to the field after a commemorative fly-past at the former USAAF base at Eye, and was joined by two Mustangs, the Norwegian Historic Flight's P-51D in the colours of 112 Sqn, RAF, and Duxford's TF-51D 'Miss Velma', when they did a couple of distant circuits (thank you, CAA - grr!!), before being 'attacked' by 'Bf109s' in the shape of the two Buchons.
The Mustangs then engaged in a turning dogfight, before 'seeing off' the 'Messerschmitts', a display that would have been much better in clearer weather, and more so if the display axis hadn't been pushed out so far - which is probably evident in the pics below.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2016)

Great shots Terry
Whats the story with the B-17 flyby at Eye. That's where my dad was based flying on a B-24 crew


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmm, not sure I'm liking those new flightlines. Are they over the tarmac now or even further south?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2016)

Kinda makes a guy on this side of the Atlantic question the expense of going to see aircraft half a mile away in flight after staring into the sun all morning and then having it at 90 degrees to your right when the planes are in the air. Glad I went and saw what I did. The museum aircraft are amazing but flight line alignment leaves a lot to be desired from a photography point of view.

The company and bevvies were fantastic!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps.

Glenn, I'm not sure exactly, but it seems that the whole weekend involved commemorative events for the 8th and 9th USAAF right across East Anglia, with the event at Eye, the airshow at DX, and a ceremony at the US Military cemetery at Maddingley, just down the road from DX.

Andy, from what I could see, the main display axis appeared to be between the hard runway, and the southern boundary of the airfield, where the ground rises. The closest most 'acts' got was roughly over the hard runway, or perhaps slightly more towards the crowd line.
Some aircraft seemed to be a bit closer later in the day, but nothing like the really close fly-bys we've seen in the past. The closest the Eurofighter Typhoon got seemed to be about over the hard runway, with the rest of the display being fairly high and further out. I don't think I have any shots where the subject would fill the frame with the lens pulled back to, say, 200mm, and at 300mm, only take-off shots, or those over the the same axis, got near to filling the frame.
Below is an example, with an un-edited shot, taken as far as I remember at full zoom of 300mm, showing 'Sally B' turning in the circuit after take off - this would normally be at least half as big again, so even the circuit seemed wider. However, some of this might have been due to the weather, as later in the day, when the murk lifted, the circuits did seem closer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, maybe we need to figure out how to get out to that dirt mound at the south side.....


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 2, 2016)

Typical summer's day at DX, I see... 

Nice pics guys, that Osprey is something!



Airframes said:


> It looked better in its 'BoB' movie colour scheme, and those with just the lower cowling panel in yellow don't look too bad, but the new scheme and yellow nose makes it look bigger and flatter at the front.



Is that John Romain's machine he sent to Wanaka - this one?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2016)

Andy, the road along the south side of the field, and the access road to that mound, were closed for the duration of the show, and Police vehicles were parked in strategic points to prevent access by individuals. This has been happening for most shows since at least last year, but since Shoreham, it's really being enforced. Bear in mind that we positioned ourselves very near the center of the crowd line this time, just to the west of the tower by maybe 100 meters, so at the furthest point from the hard runway. The 'tank bank' and the eastern threshold area of the crowd line are a bit closer, and we were going to sit at the latter, but the wind, from the north and east, meant take-off was from the right as viewed, so we went for a central spot. Just as well, as the main car park and entrance for shows is now at the western (tank bank) end, and the crowds there were much deeper than the central area.

Grant, yes, it's John Romain's Buchon, re-painted, I think for a movie - maybe the forthcoming HBO series on the 8th AF ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2016)

I've read somewhere for an upcoming Dunkirk movie.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2016)

Ah, a 'Dunkirk' movie - that would make sense, to an extent, regarding the colour scheme, although at that time, the mottle and yellow nose had yet to be introduced.
Just sorting some more shots, and I'll post them later today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Terry. Figured they would crack down on the south side viewing if they moved the axis.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, they've been trying to do so along Grange Road for years, but as it's a public right of way, it needs special dispensation, and the cooperation of the local Police. It looks like the Shoreham accident has had the effect of quicker cooperation, and the road, and the other access tracks up to that mound, were sealed off, with Police vehicles and foot patrols in evidence.

Back to the B-17 / Mustang / 'Messerschmitt' display, and a few shots of the individual aircraft - again these are a bit grainy, due to the weather. The sun was trying to break through by this time, but the warmer air created a haze, evident in the pics.
It looks like the fighters were possibly landing on the grass beyond the hard runway, rather than the 06 /24 grass runway, to the north of the hard runway.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Terry; they acted fast on that, then. The Yellow nose does make it look fatter and shorter, oddly.

Terry, do you use an auto setting for your images or fiddle with exposure settings, f/s etc?


----------



## Adam Meyer (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice Photos Terry. I just found and joined this forum in a quest to find out if there was any relationship between the design of the Grumman Bearcat and the FW 190...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 3, 2016)

Some great aircraft on show Terry. I like the 112 sqn Mustang.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Good stuff Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2016)

Keep them coming guys.

Question. I see the Victor is in for some work. Any progress report fellas?

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2016)

Good ones Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps, and welcome to the forum Adam.

Grant, I shoot on Shutter Priority for ground to air, and anything on the ground with a moving prop. I use a Nikon 55-300mm lens on the Nikon D80, normally at 1/320th of a second or slower, at 400 ASA/ISO, and sometimes, but rarely set it to 'Auto' for fast jets, and use the image stabilisation for all shots, with the camera mounted on a custom-made stock, adapted from a 'Stedi Stock' butt (shown below).
Static shots are done with either the Nikon D3100 with 18-55mm lens, settings as above, or 'Auto', and I also use a little Fuji 'bridge' camera, the S1000, set on 'Normal', which is auto exposure, but compensating for natural and artificial light.
With the weather at DX on Sunday, I should have really increased the ISO rating, but, being 'old school', I still think in terms of increased grain with higher ISO, and left it at 400 - next time, I'll make some changes if it's dull !

Jeff, I didn't get to look around the hangars this time around, apart from a brief visit to the refurbished and re-arranged American Museum, after the show (pics later), so I didn't see if the Victor has yet been re-painted. I'll have a look in July, when I go to 'Legends', unless I get there earlier.

Here's a few of the BBMF contribution, again not up to standard and somewhat 'grainy', having been enlarged and cropped from the center of the image, with all pics taken when it was still dull and hazy, with the sun almost making it through.
The BBMF 'Dakota' had gone U/S, one of a few aircraft that didn't display on the Sunday. One of the Fennecs had already dropped out, and the second one, which did display on Saturday, 'went sick' and stayed on the ground on Sunday - it sounded more like a bag of spanners than usual, when it passed over the edge of our campsite on Saturday.
The Dutch Mitchell was a 'no show', and the resident P-51D 'Ferocious Frankie' also remained parked up, on Sunday at least.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice Terry.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2016)

Ah, yes, the famous shutter stock. I was concerned about the graininess considering your gear. Handy having two rigs for airborne and ground shots. Saves, fiddling about with lenses, which I find myself doing since I only have the one camera. I think increasing the ISO might help get rid of the graininess, but a steady hand is required, I guess. Very nice to see what's hot at DX these days.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent shots with the awesome tools, Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps, more to come soon, with a slight improvement in quality as the murk lifted and the sun came out.

Grant, most of the 'graininess' is due to the shots to date, apart from being taken in poor conditions, have been cropped and enlarged from small images in the center of the frame, as the subjects were, mostly, a long way away. 
I used to always use two camera bodies when I was using 35mm film, for exactly that reason of not having to change lenses. When I changed to digital, I started off with the Fuji 'bridge' camera, then got the Nikon D3100 kit, which came with the Nikon 18-55mm lens, and a Sigma 70-300mm zoom lens.
I bought a Nikon 55-300mm lens, as I found the Sigma a tad slow on auto focus, for airshow work, and my hands won't allow me to use manual focus, which I'd prefer.
I then picked up the Nikon D80 at a great price, as a used, almost new body, and now use that with the 300mm Nikon lens, and to be honest, most ground shots, and nearly all static stuff, are done with the little Fuji, which is a great all round camera, relatively inexpensive, and a good way to add that second camera to your outfit.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Great shots there Terry!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Paul.
I've just checked the D80, and it was set at 200 ISO - I must have accidentally adjusted it, via the 'thumb wheel', when handling the camera !
Here's a few of the lovely Stinson, and one of the Boeing 'Kaydets'.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks all.
The next two posts show the Hurricane and Spitfire Mk1, along with the Spitfire MkV, representing the 'Eagle' Squadrons of the RAF, manned by American volunteers, before America entered the war.
These Squadrons went on to form the 4th Fighter Group of the 8th USAAF - Fourth, but first !
Whilst the Hurricane and Spit 1 flew formation patterns, the Spitfire MkV performed aerobatics above them. Pics of the latter are not so sharp, as by then, the sun was starting to break through properly, and there was quite a haze.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Second sequence.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks very much, Wojtek and Andy.

After the previous display of Primary Trainers, three Harvards (or AT-6/Texan in American parlance) represented the Advanced Trainers of the US Army Air Corps /Air Force, with colour schemes of the Portugese Air Force, US Navy, and the California ANG on show.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2016)

Good looking stuff there Terry. Keep them coming for as long as possible.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks Jeff, and there;s a shed load to come yet !


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2016)

Awesome shots, Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm enjoying these Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2016)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks again Wojtek and Andy, glad you like them - the image quality improves later in the show.

The next two posts have little to do with 'warbirds', but there's some incredible flying.
Paul Bonhomme and Steve Jones, with the 'Red Bull' aerobatic team, showed that it _is_ possible to do things with aeroplanes which were undreamed off not that many years ago - and all at fairly high speed.
The images definitely do _not_ do justice to the flying !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

Second half of the sequence - Army Air Corps Apache next !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry Hugh, was posting as you replied - many thanks.

Following the superb display by the Red Bull team, the Army Air Corps provided more aerial 'antics', with the Apache gunship.
Not my sort of 'thing', but this crew did things with a helicopter that shouldn't be possible - at least, not by something with a food whisk on its roof !!
Next lot, tomorrow, will be the Eurofighter Typhoon II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2016)

Very cool Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks again chaps !
Staying with the 'modern' stuff for a while, and another two-part sequence, with the Eurofighter Typhoon II demonstrating its agility, raw power - and noise !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Second part of the Typhoon sequence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Great pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks my friend, and thanks for the 'Like' Michael.

Moving on from the fast and furious, to the slow and curious, with one of the observation / communications aircraft, in the form of a DHC Beaver, owned and operated by Duxford residents, the Aircraft Restoration Company.
This Canadian aircraft demonstrated its STOL capabilities, as well as its climb and slow flying abilities. Used by the RCAF, Canadian Army, US Army and the British Army Air Corps among others., the type saw service in Vietnam, the Middle and Far East, as well as Europe, and was, and still is, a very capable 'bush' aircraft.
It's a type I've always wanted to own - but I suppose I can dream !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice shots and very envious


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Geo.

The Vietnam theme continued, as the 'Woppa, woppa' of rotors could be heard above the sound of 'Ride of the Valkyries' playing over the PA system, and those icons of that conflict, a 'Huey' and a 'Loach', emerged from the haze.
Both of these actual machines saw service in Vietnam, and both received battle damage, the 'Loach' actually being shot down.
During restoration, around eleven patched bullet holes were found on the airframe.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

A few more of the Vietnam helicopters.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice shots but, for me, when the choppers come out, I go to the washroom or snack bar.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Andy, and I know what you mean. Handy things to have, if you want to land in a field, but like you, as an airshow 'act', they don't really grab my attention. However, a 'Huey' is a relatively rare sight in the UK (apart from the latest, civilian type, working offshore) so I didn't want to miss it.
I have to admit, although overall it was a good show, I thought that, in some cases, it was stretching the theme slightly, with the mix of some of the aircraft, and I didn't really experience that 'wow factor' one normally gets at a Duxford show. It'll be interesting to see how 'Legends' compares under the new CAA rules, organised by TFC as opposed to the IWM.

But back to the pics, and continuing with the Vietnam era, this time with support/ supply and COIN aircraft, in the shape of the Shorts 'Bread van' ... sorry, 'Skyvan' ...... and the Bronco.
I've always liked the twin-boom, twin engine Bronco, and I've wanted to see one flying ever since this ex- Luftwaffe target tug first started on the UK 'circuit'. Karl and I both agreed that, with a few modifications, it would make a good touring aircraft, great for visiting other airshows !
The 'Ugly Sister', dumpy little Skyvan didn't strike me as an interesting air show attraction at first, but it put on a good show, demonstrating it's STOL capabilities and, if nothing else, it was something different. The markings seem to be based on those carried by the helicopters of 18 Sqn, RAF, and, after the show, we saw it's roomy cargo hold being put to good use, as the display crews from both the Skyvan and the Bronco had brought a car with them, and drove it into the hold before departing !
Again, this selection will be posted in two parts.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2016)

Second set of the Bronco and Skyvan.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2016)

That Bronco was at Oostwold last year. Nice aircraft to photograph.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, it is - those 'Dayglo' panels really stand out, especially against a dull background.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Hugh - more to come soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

The next display presented the WW2 communications and observation aircraft, represented here by the DH Dragon Rapide, and Aeronca.
Once again split between two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

Second set.
The Aeronca landed across the grass runway, into wind as there was a crosswind, and was heading directly towards us, bouncing on grass !


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice Terry, I'm developing a fondness for the Dragon Rapide


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks chaps, and yes, the 'Drag Rap' is a classic among classics.

Talking of which, here's some more classics,and near the top of my list of favourites, with happy memories of seeing ex-military C-47 Dakotas at my local airport in the 1960s.
These two C-47s represented the the 9th USAAF's valuable contribution during WW2, used for para drops, glider towing and recovery, re-supply and medivac. 
Due to the forum limit of ten pics per post, once again this set is divided between two posts.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

Second C-47 sequence - back soon with more pics, including the Zero replica, P-40C and Corsair.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

Great stuff there Terry!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2016)

Superb, Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks very much, Paul, Wojtek and Shinpachi.

I made an error in the text in the last post - now corrected - when I typed 'Harvard' instead of 'Corsair'. I was thinking of the Zero replica, which is, of course, a Harvard with vis mods !
Those pics will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

A bit earlier than originally announced, the next two posts show the 'Zero' sequence, representing the attack on the airflelds at Pearl Harbour and subsequent American actions in the Pacific, with a Curtis Hawk, P-40C, Wildcat and Corsair and a French-registered Harvard converted to resemble a 'Zero'.
After the 'Zero' strafed the field, the US fighters took off to intercept, before providing a display in pairs, and the final four ship formation.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

Second set of the US fighters.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2016)

nice stuff Dogsbody.

i will start mine with some ground shots, if some look the same as Terry's shots its because we were stood next to each other !


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2016)

more, continuing with the Bronco.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice Terry & Karl !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice shots Karl.
I'm coming towards the end of the display pics, although there's still some static shots, and a few of the refurbished American Museum to sort yet. I'll post some more later this evening.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Very cool Terry. Must have taken everything you had to keep that Wildcat in focus


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

What !!
Karl told me it was a Thunderbolt !!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

I wonder why I couldn't see Karl's shots when I first came here an hour ago. Nice ones Karl. Love the tail end shot of the Bronco, don't recall ever seeing one


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry chaps, I didn't get any more photos edited and re-sized - I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn.....I sat here for 6 hours


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

Trying to make me feel guilty won't work - I know you were watching the hockey, whilst working on your Hellcat and drinking a beer !
My spies are everywhere !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Excellent shots Guys...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's the final selection of the flying display from me, with the fighters landing, but there's still s few more to come, showing the re-furbished American Museum, and some of the departing aircraft, including the Osprey.
The 'Red Arrows' closed the show, but I didn't bother getting more than a token couple of shots, as we went to see the changes in the American Museum.
Sod's law dictated that there was a bl**dy flag at the exact crossing point of the 'cross over pair' !!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

The American Museum had been closed for just over a year, as re-furbishment and a few changes were undertaken, and this is what it looks like now, again divided between two posts.
The P-47 used to be on the floor, the B-25 has been re-painted, and a new Mustang replaces the plastic replica that hung on the opposite side previously.
The B-17 has also been re-painted, and the F-15, previously displayed outside, near the entrance path, has been restored and hung from the ceiling.
Final selection from me will follow soon, showing some of the aircraft departing after the show, with the Osprey being an unexpected bonus.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Second part.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2016)

Just caught up. Pictures brightened up nicely with the weather Terry. Karl, well done as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks Geo and Andy.
Here's the final two selections from me, showing the departures at the end of the show, and I hope you've enjoyed this glimpse at the American Airshow.
No doubt Karl will post more of his shots when he has time.
Next show outing for me will be 'Flying Legends in July', again at Duxford, when I should be meeting up with Gary (Geedee).
*PICS 1 to 6.* We were lucky to see the Osprey, which had been on static display, start up, taxi out, and take off.
*PICS 7 and 8.* This former RAF DH Devon and a Twin Otter were parked on the southern perimeter of the field, near the runway threshold. It wasn't until I examined the pics, that I discovered that the Otter belonged to the British Antarctic Survey.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Final set, and thanks again for your interest and kind comments.
*PICS 1 and 2*. The Huey lifting off and departing.
*PICS 3 and 4.* Skyvan departing.
*PICS 4 and 6. *Bronco on the way home.
*PICS 7 and 8.* A lovely DH Rapide in 1950's RAF colours.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2016)

That was a nice bonus to see the Osprey take off.

Surely.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks chaps, and yes Andy, it was a bonus seeing the Osprey - and don't call me Shirley !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

Aw man...2 Shirley's now....


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2016)

few more


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2016)

more


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2016)

Cool shots !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2016)

Lovely shots Karl!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, they are.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2016)

Good stuff Karl.
I noticed you picked up a couple of dust/dirt spots on the lens, just as I did that day.
I'll e-mail you on how to get rid of them on the pics.


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Karl.
> I noticed you picked up a couple of dust/dirt spots on the lens, just as I did that day.
> I'll e-mail you on how to get rid of them on the pics.


Already have mate on some of the pics to come !

Thanks guys


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice stuff fellas. Keep them coming.

Jeff

ps. had a little maple syrup tonight on my vanilla ice cream.....it was sooooooooooooooooo tasty.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Sweet shots Karl.


----------

